#  > Geral >  > Análises Técnicas >  >  Que máquina de fusão vocês recomendam? Quais tem fácil acesso à peças e manutenção?

## TheGodfather

A Orientek t40 é boa? Quanto tempo dura uma máquina dessas, e as outras? Bateria, eletrodos, etc.

----------


## Carlosaps

A T40 é boa mas é cara. Já se quiser uma boa e barata, vc tem a Fujikura 12s e a Overtek OT7400, sendo a primeira faz alinhamento pela casca e a segunda pelo núcleo. Recomendo a segunda.

----------


## hugomatosk

Aluga sai mais em conta

----------


## ShadowRed

> Aluga sai mais em conta


Eu não recomendo ter uma infraestrutura óptica compartilhada nos postes, e não ter uma máquina de fusão própria. 
Na hora que acontecer uma emergência, quantas horas vai levar para contratar uma terceirizada ? 
E aqui na minha região, o lugar pra ter motorista derrubando poste ou com carga acima do limite.

----------


## Bruno

olha maquina é complicada hem tenho aki a t36 t27 t40 ambas funciona mais a perca em cada fusão é grande tenho uma fitel 178av2 show de bola

----------


## vagnerricardo

Tenho uma Jilong KL280 , Meu DC todo foi feito por mim usando ela, costuma dar pouquíssima perda, mas o que mais é relevante na fusão é o clivador e a limpeza da fibra.

----------

